

Bang & Olufsen design team avoids meetings/process and "sculpts" products little by little - hariskh
http://mobile2.wsj.com/device/html_article.php?id=1&CALL_URL=http://online.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB121372804603481659.html

======
derefr
It seems like the process behind Wikipedia made physical: (almost) all of the
edits are contributed by people who haven't been "immersed" in the creation
process, so the perspective is constantly fresh.

------
wmeredith
Where did my comment go? I posted it hours ago and it was even getting points.
Who eated it?

~~~
allenbrunson
look over here:

    
    
      http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=232012
    

this submission is a dupe. your comment was on the first one.

